# Help finding a Good Epic Novel/Book



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi my mom is looking for a good long book. I'm trying to find something for her with a good story but everything I suggest is not quite her style. So maybe you guys can help us out! 


This is her list of what she kinda wants the book to be about or along the lines of:

Something like the movie 'the Giant' (with Elizabeth Taylor) or Gone With The wind (that type of feel) maybe an Epic type story 

something where the characters grow from young to old and you follow through their life

can be part of a series but doesnt have to be

something long that she can really get into and be a part of and follow with the characters as they grow

So far thats what I'm getting from her and she has me stumped, so your help is much appreciated!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Also it doesn't have to be a free or low priced bargain book but would prefer it to be Kindleized

and not neccasrily a classic ...thanks again!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

These don't quite fit her criteria, but they are at least suggestions. Has she read _Pride and Prejudice_ or _The Thorn Birds_? Both are wonderful, in my opinion. (She's probably already read those, but P&P is one of my very favorite books of all time, given the fact that I'm an incurable romantic.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I realize that I'm not really suggesting epics, but has she read _The Prince of Tides, by Pat Conroy? It's a beautifully written book._


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Well no graphic on link-maker, but the book is good. Kane and Abel by Jeffrey Archer.



http://www.amazon.com/Kane-and-Abel-ebook/dp/B001PR217W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243658834&sr=8-4


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> These don't quite fit her criteria, but they are at least suggestions. Has she read _Pride and Prejudice_ or _The Thorn Birds_? Both are wonderful, in my opinion. (She's probably already read those, but P&P is one of my very favorite books of all time, given the fact that I'm an incurable romantic.


Thank You so much, Yes these are both exactly what she is looking for. Only problem was she has already read those 2.

But both of those are exactly the type of books she's looking for and she actually mentioned the Thorn Birds and said, "I want something along lines like that."

Thanks for your help, we are appreciating the suggestions!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sounds like James Michener's historical novels would be a good fit, but after a quick search at Amazon it does not appear any are Kindle-ized yet.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I realize that I'm not really suggesting epics, but has she read _The Prince of Tides, by Pat Conroy? It's a beautifully written book.
> 
> _


_


Forster said:



Well no graphic on link-maker, but the book is good. Kane and Abel by Jeffrey Archer.



http://www.amazon.com/Kane-and-Abel-ebook/dp/B001PR217W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243658834&sr=8-4

Click to expand...

Thanks for both of these suggestions, we are checking into them. *crosses fingers*_


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Sounds like James Michener's historical novels would be a good fit, but after a quick search at Amazon it does not appear any are Kindle-ized yet.


She's still hoping for a kindle version, but at this point I'm willing to drive to Barnes and Noble if it will help her make a choice tonight!! LOL I'm trying to be patient and find her a good read.

This is why I make sure my TBR list always stays VERY long! I hate running into this problem


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Forster said:


> Well no graphic on link-maker, but the book is good. Kane and Abel by Jeffrey Archer.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kane-and-Abel-ebook/dp/B001PR217W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243658834&sr=8-4


Forster, she read a description on this one and likes the sounds of it! Do you know if this book is a series? Someone mentioned the prodigal daughter and also shall we tell the president? Should they be read in a specific order?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Forster, she read a description on this one and likes the sounds of it! Do you know if this book is a series? Someone mentioned the prodigal daughter and also shall we tell the president? Should they be read in a specific order?


Not a series so no particular order to read them in, but all his books are good. One of my wife's favorite authors.

Edit:
I take that back, the prodigal daughter is a sequel to Kane and Abel, but IMO they can be read on their own.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Forster said:


> Not a series so no particular order to read them in, but all his books are good. One of my wife's favorite authors.


But both of the other books (prodigal daughter, and Shall we tell the president) has the same characters.

She just bought Kane and Abel so she will start with that regardless of the other books. But we just wanted to make sure if theirs other to follow up with and in what order.

But thanks so much for the suggestion, it led to a purchase and I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks forster I just noticed your update/edit. Thanks for the added info


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Let me know if she liked it.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I have read Archer's A Prisoner of Birth and thought it was really great also.

Again - no image:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Prisoner-of-Birth/dp/B0017SWSCW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1243662394&sr=1-2


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Another suggestion to put on your list....Judith McNaught.  Paradise was my absolute favorite and also Whitney, My Love which has a sequel.  Unfortunately not on Kindle list, but JM has one other on Kindle list...Every Breath You take.  I'm going to give this one a try.

Also Olivia Goldsmith, First Wives Club, but not many of her's on Kindle, but a good read.

Kathleen Woodwiss, who is on Kindle, has some good stories--few "romance" scenes, but not too bad as a lot of current books!!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I just finished , which would seem to fulfill her requirements for an "epic novel". If she likes that, there is a sequel which commences a couple hundred years after the end of the first novel: 

Given that the DTV of each book is right around 1000 pages, they should keep her busy for a bit (although, I finished the first in just a little over a week).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. if she's looking Epic, she should try In Her Name (omnibus edition).  It takes a boy from age 7 or so through kidnapping, into adulthood, and finally. . . .well, not going to give it away. It's just that the time period is the future and some of the characters are not human.

Another quirky 'life story' is The Time Traveler's Wife:  though it does not appear to be Kindled.

There's also The Thirteenth Tale:  which is an elderly author's life story told through the eyes of the young girl she has chosen to write her authorized biography. Excellently written; beautiful use of language.

Also good is _Ahab's Wife_:  You've heard of Captain Ahab, of Moby Dick fame; this is about his wife. . . .

None of these are _exactly _what you describe, but I like those kind of books, too, and I really enjoyed all of these as well.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Did she find one yet?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

might be a good choice. It is a story that follows two cousins from girlhood to adulthood as they try to figue out a mystery in their family's past. Alas, not Kindle-ized.

Also by the same author:  which is Kindle-ized. This is based on The Mahabharat, a Hindu epic.

And, I haven't red this one yet, but I am wondering if  may fit the bill also. Kindle-ized and probaly free from FeedBooks or something similar. Maybe somebody who has read it can comment?

N


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Outlander series?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The Shell Seekers by Rosamund Pilcher is a wonderful long detailed book.  Anytime I read any of Pilcher's books I feel like I've escaped into the book.  I'm afraid her books are not currently available for Kindle, but I have been requesting them.  
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is a wonderful book and if she wants something like Gone with the Wind, this should do it.



These 2 books starts with 1 couple, then the brother and then the 3rd is the story of their son.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Try Ann Rivers Siddons books. Some of them are on kindle and all of them cover a long period of time in the character's life.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank You everyone for all these suggestions!!! Now she has about 10 samples of books she wants to download and she has already kindle purchased a few of the ones you guys suggested! 

Thank you so much for helping us! I was at the end of the line because we have such different reading/book styles, although I'd really enjoy quite a few you guys suggested too. But Since we share an account I get to benefit from all your great books she buys based on your suggestions. She has a lot to read now and it's Just an added bonus for me also! 

Thanks so much KB'ers, it is SOOO great to be able to come here and know that people that share your interests will have alot of great help, good convo and excellent answers! It's actually very comforting. Thanks for pulling through!


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Meets her criteria and was an interesting, leisurely read


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Also by the same author:  which is Kindle-ized. This is based on The Mahabharat, a Hindu epic.


I second this one, I loved it so much I have the DTB, the kindle version and the audiobook.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Payton Lee also has a series if you are looking for historical fiction. There are 6 books in the Geneva series and they follow one family and their land. I have just finished this series for the second time. They are also free. Here is the link if you are interested. They focus on the American West.

http://www.paytonlee.com/Free.htm


----------



## ridiculous (Mar 5, 2009)

The Tea Rose and it's sequel The Winter Rose fit your criteria perfectly, especially The Tea Rose, it's epic and follows a character from a girl to a woman.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

This might fit the bill:



Maxx


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

jaspertyler said:


> Outlander series?


I was just going to suggest this series. It stands at six 800-plus page books and the seventh will be released in September. Plus, we have book clubs here on the boards. The books span nearly 30 years (so far as I have read in the series) and I LOVE them.

Here's a link to the first one:


----------



## CeliaHayes (May 25, 2009)

Well, if your mother liked Giant ... and The Thorn Birds .... I have a family saga about the German settlements of Texas, that she might enjoy; the Adelsverein Trilogy: The Adelsverein - Book One: The Gathering, Adelsverein - Book Two: The Sowing and Adelsverein - Book Three: The Harvesting. The Trilogy is available on Kindle, and follows the lives of three generations of an immigrant German family, who come to Texas in the 1840s and wind up settling on the wild frontier, enduring the Civil War, and finally become established in the cattle industry. The series has everything - love, war, drama, feuds, Indian raids, revenge and cattle drives.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I recommend Stephen King's The Stand.



Edward C. Patterson


----------

